# Which Sex?



## chickenfingers (Feb 15, 2010)

I adopted a female last year (she is 5 now), she shows some aggression towards other dogs by barking, jumping, and mouthing, but never biting. When she gets used to the dog she is just loud and playful with the other dog.

I want to get a second GSD for her to have a playmate, and help with her anxiety while I'm gone to work. She is definatley a dominate dog, and this shows towards other family dogs she knows.

What I want to know is should I look at getting another female or a male? I have plenty of space for them to run and play together.

Any comments, or suggestions?

Josh


----------



## dak11 (Mar 12, 2010)

From what I've been told (we only have a female at this point) is that you want to mix the sexes.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Since you have a female you should get a male.

I am opposite of you, I have a male GSD and next year I will be getting a female GSD.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Get a male. I think you have a better chance of a happy household with a male female mix then with two females.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd look at getting a laid back fairly easy going male, if I was going to mix her with another dog at all.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree with all here, find her a guy companion ...


----------



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

Definitely get a boy! Two females is asking for a world of fights.


----------



## chickenfingers (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the good info everyone!


----------

